# Some horrible news about Stack



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It hurts me very bad to have to inform you guys that Stack will be PTS tomorrow morning.....

About a year ago Stack had to have a couple masses removed from his back leg. 2 months ago they started to come back 4x as worse and one very large under his tail..

The masses have spread, are growing much more rapidly, and are effecting his inside as well now. They are in his colon and we almost lost him to a blockage/bloat issue over it last week.

He has been to 2 different vets. He is only 7 years old but where these are growing and the fact that they will return is a major issue. He can not continuously go under to have them removed. Since I can not see them internally when they return I would not no until he showed signs.

He is often in pain and sits and shakes. He has lost much of his spirit and I can see the discomfort in his face.

Both vets have said that these are common in dogs ( however I have never before had issues with them) and they masses are not hereditary.

I bought Stack at 1 1/2 yrs not long after giving birth to Fish. Over the years he has proven to be a magnificent loving family dog. Regardless of his size he has a gentleness with children as small as infants that has made him my most beloved dog. I kills me to have to separate from him at the age of 7. Being as Fish was raised with Stack she is also taking this very hard. This is a devastating blow to my family and not something we will soon get over.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

you know where i stand holly
i love you and you will be in my prayers
let me know if you need anything


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank You. You have help me more than you know with this.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It brings a lump to my throat to read this. I'm so sorry you have to do this but I'm sure he'd thank you for it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We may not have seen eye to eye on here many times , But I feel for you and your family during this time. Its not something that can really be made better by any words , he is beautiful and you obviously love him enough to look past your own wants and do what is best for him in the long run. I hope you and your daughter find some comfort in the good memories you all had together , never fun having to go through this with kids they dont always see it the way we do. will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lmk if i can do anything for you guys.
im terribly sorry. he will be greatly missed


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all. This is so hard for me and the support that this is right is what I need. I have tried and tried to talk myself around the issue. Make myself believe that they will just vanish and be gone and he will be fine, but in reality I know the pain he is in and I don't want he to die in pain slowly. I don't think thats fair to him with everything he has done for my family and for me over the years.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Holly I am so sorry! 

When I think back about Brutus going through the same thing not long ago, and I think about how much pain he was in and how his quality of life had taken such a turn I know in my heart what we did was best for him. Know that what you are doing is what is best for Stack. You gave him an amazing life, too short though it may be but there is nothing more a dog could ask for than to be truly loved and cared for, and he is. Take comfort in that.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so sorry Holly. I will pray for you and you're family. It's so hard to loose a dog. But you are releasing his pain. You're not being selfish and continuing to make him go under the knife,like so many other pet owners would do,just to keep them that much longer. I applaud you for this.
He knows he was loved,and he knows you'll be with him till the end.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Holly this is so heart breaking. I'm seriously in tears right now. I know how much you guys love him and how he is a big part of the family. My deepest condolences to all the family (hugs)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i feel your doing the right thing. but that does not make it any easier of your dog going away.
i dont think of it as a loss, but look what you've gained from this dog. im sure a big and different outloook of the breed. and just what you wanted.
were here here for you


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

Having just lost my little guy, I know what you are going through and I can only offer my condolences and prayers. It's hard to say goodbye to the ones we love, but take pride in knowing that you gave a good life to one of God's creatures and you will see him again.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Holly I am so very sorry I can't even imagine how heavy your heart is right now. What a beautiful boy. I feel that you are doing the right thing for Stack. He has left behind some great son's and daughter's I hope you find comfort in knowing that you did everything you could for him and that you gave him a life filled with love and happiness and he in turned filled your life with joy and beautiful memories. God bless your family during this difficult time If there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Holly,

I am quite new to this board, but have absolutely loved Stack since the first time I saw him. I think it's his sweet face. I see such kindness in his eyes, and I can tell you have given him a good life with lots of love. 

I know it will be hard on you and your family to loose him, but you are doing the right thing by ending his suffering. He is counting on you to love him enough to let him go quickly and peacefully.

I wish you strength, and hope that soon your tears will be replaced by smiles as you look back on fond memories of Stack. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family. You are a wonderul outstanding owner to be able to give Stack the love you have. Its also with love that you are letting him go. Quality of life is a huge issue. 

My hugs and prayers to you and your family in your time of loss!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly, I am bawling reading this, I know that words cannot say what I feel but know that my heart and thoughts are with you and your family, I am sorry this has to happen, darnit all to heck. ((((hugs)))) girl, i am here as well if you need me.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Holly. Stack will be missed but you have to believe it was in his best interest. I know it will be hard. You have done the right thing. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

These decisions are never easy .... but making them for the best interest of ones beloved animal shows selflessness, because so many allow these situations to grow worse for fear of letting go. You made the right decision.
Don't consider it pts ... that is not what your doing, in this case you are giving him freedom, a GIFT of life on the other side pain free, spirt healed.

Condolences to you and the family ...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww Holly, I'm so sorry that you're facing such an awful event. There's no easy way out and I commend you for sparing him pain by bearing it in your own heart. I'm so sorry for the kids, too. Unavoidable heartbreak.

I've learned over the years that no matter how short or how long a good dogs life is it's never long enough. The pain of loss is like "the price of admission" for having all the joy they bring to your life in the time that you have them. It doesn't make it any easier to take the heartbreak and you'll be in my thoughts as you go through this.

Rest well, Stack.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

GODSPEED STACK

for the family,you have an angel


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Losing a family member is a very hard thing to go through. It is for the best though. There are unlimited squirrels to chase now. He'll be waiting for you to come play with him when it's your time. 
My sincerest condolences.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry to these terrible news. Stack was one of my favorite dogs in this board..


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh Holly I am so sorry to hear this... My thoughts and prayers will be with your and your family as I know personally how much a situation like this hurts... Please let me know if you need to talk or if you need anything...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG This is horrible. I am so sorry Holly..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ouch, it hurts me to think of you and your families new year beginning like this. I'm sorry Fish will miss out on a best friend, but i know she knows it's for the best. Stack has long time been a favorite of mine on this website, and it breaks my heart to know he's leaving. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts to try to help mend your guy's broken hearts.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*words are just letters in a line*

ooo holly...words are just letters in a line that can't begin to out line the depth of love you have for Stack..the best line I can think of that describes this is "mercy"...think of all those curves in the letters that make up that word as the up and down and bending and curving and rising again that your heart will go through...bless your precious heart and Thank you above for the gift he gave you in Stack. peace and comfort to your and your family at the loss of the gentle soul known to you as Stack


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all. This is already a hard depressing morning.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Omg, that is down right horrible 
I honestly cannot imagine what you are going through at this moment.

My prayers go out to you and your family!

He is a beautiful man and has always been one of my favorites on this site!


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. My prayers go out to you and ur family


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ugh.....I hate reading stuff like this. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not good with meaningful words, so I will keep this short. I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.I send condolences.I truely feel for you and your family during this time.Its a part of life we all dread,we wish yall the best through this.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

You are in our prayers and gods speed to your good boy, I'm sure he will be in everything you do with the rest of your dogs forever. A beloved pet is never forgotten and never replaced <3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't leave him. He died in my lap quickly and painlessly. Over the last 2 days he developed another mass under his leg that was found this morning at the vet.

I told Him to find Penny. Find Penny and wait for me. I told him not to leave that bridge. He needs to wait for me to get there. I told him Penny would take care of him Tye. I told him he is everything a dog should be. He has protected, loved and raise my children. He has guided and loved me.

We went for a walk, and I took him out for breakfast...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Holly, I am crying for you, Penny will keep him company until we see them again, she is a sweet girl and will be ther efor him. I am sorry girl, I know how you hurt. I am glad you got to talk a walk and be with him, that makes me happy. He will never be forgotten and will always be in everyone's hearts. (((((hugs))))))

Rest In Peace, sweet Stack, know no pain, runn free with my Pooh bear and keep each other safe.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, I'm bawling my eyes out for you right now. You're a good, good person and I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

RIP Stack. Sorry to hear Holly. He was a handsome boy and one of my favorites on the board.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay... I cried. Holly I'm sorry


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I am literally in tears now  Penny will always take care of stack she was a good girl and stack you handsome boy you can play pain free now your not alone at the rainbow bridge. Ok I need to go wipe my eyes .. Tye this where I need one of your Hugs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tye Pm'd a hug to a friend to give to me. I got a kiss with it too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Ok I am literally in tears now  Penny will always take care of stack she was a good girl and stack you handsome boy you can play pain free now your not alone at the rainbow bridge. Ok I need to go wipe my eyes .. Tye this where I need one of your Hugs


(((HUGS)))



American_Pit13 said:


> Tye Pm'd a hug to a friend to give to me. I got a kiss with it too.


(((((((((MORE HUGS)))))))))) is all I can say.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugs and prayers! I'm so very sorry...

Run and play pain free at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge until your family comes to call for you again sweet baby!...

Sadly cancer, is quite common in dogs and usually does have some sort of genetic predisposition/ component attached to it.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh holly I'm shedding tears for you Hun.... I'm so sorry...

Stack and penny will take good care of eachother...


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

I hate seeing Stack gone. I went by to see how Holly was doing and seeing his empty crate was a little much for me. I want you to know whenever you need a hug or a shoulder to cry on just call me and I'll come over or you can drop by here anytime. I couldn't stop crying after you left because I know how much your dogs mean to you and I know Stack was special. I still remember my first meeting with the big guy. Can't help but love him. He always had the sweetest look on his face. Towards the end Holly showed me the knots and you could tell he just wasn't the same. I'm sitting here crying my eyes out and he wasn't even mine. I just hope Fish can understand what is going on. Rest in Peace Stack. If you need me Holly just call.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

I applaud your courage and am very sorry for your loss. I know that won't lighten your heart, but know you're doing the right thing.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys are making me cry.  The image of Penny and Stack running around, happy and healthy, waiting for you guys to catch up to them, loyal as ever even beyond the end.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

k8nkane said:


> The image of Penny and Stack running around, happy and healthy, waiting for you guys to catch up to them, loyal as ever even beyond the end.


This thought makes me cope with the feelings. The idea of them together and happy bends my reality and eases the pain more than you guys can imagine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Holly I am so sorry to hear this and I am sorry I missed this till just now! :hug: it is hard to lose any dog they are so special to us in many ways.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear this i wish this was not the case. He is so amazing looking.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry your family is going through this  He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, my deepest condolences to you and the family. You know I stand behind you 100% on the decisions you make with your dogs, b/c I always feel you weigh them out, taking them for what they are, and take the time to consider the pros and cons of the individual situation surrounding that particular dog. You never make haste to decide on a dog's life, and you always do what's morally right, imo, for the breed, and the dog involved. I've also noticed you put your feelings last in these types situations, and I know that's not the easiest thing to do. 

If there's anything I can do for you, please let me know. Even if it's just to listen to you cry over the phone. We all love you and support your decision. 

RIP Stack, and make sure and keep Pooh Bear playing and happy at the bridge til your mommies come home.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Holly.He's a mighty handsome man.One that I know will be missed here.You and your family are in my thoughts and prayors.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, Holly! I am so sorry for your loss! What a great picture of him giving you a hug. RIP Stack!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg I'm so sorry!!  I loved stack he's such a beautiful boy but at least he won't be in pain anymore..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I couldn't leave him. He died in my lap quickly and painlessly. Over the last 2 days he developed another mass under his leg that was found this morning at the vet.
> 
> I told Him to find Penny. Find Penny and wait for me. I told him not to leave that bridge. He needs to wait for me to get there. I told him Penny would take care of him Tye. I told him he is everything a dog should be. He has protected, loved and raise my children. He has guided and loved me.


While Brutus slipped away Mike and I held him and I whispered in his ear over and over that he was a "good boy".

I hope Brutus found them too and is boo-rooing at them right now...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> While Brutus slipped away Mike and I held him and I whispered in his ear over and over that he was a "good boy".
> 
> I hope Brutus found them too and is boo-rooing at them right now...


I hope so too. The vet told me at the "moment" to tell him what he need to hear and give him some good petting. I hope they are all there running around happy and free waiting for us.

Fish realized tonight that Stack never came in and his crate was empty. I told her but at 6 yrs old she did quite grasp it at first. I told her is is with his friends and happy and pain free. I also explained that dogs at the rainbow bridge are non DA because she questioned that issue of them playing together of all things.

I know they will all sit there a wait for us. That is what they do, that is what they are. Even in death they evolve around us. Just waiting to see us and feel that joy of being with their beloved owners again.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I hope so too. The vet told me at the "moment" to tell him what he need to hear and give him some good petting. I hope they are all there running around happy and free waiting for us.
> 
> Fish realized tonight that Stack never came in and his crate was empty. I told her but at 6 yrs old she did quite grasp it at first. I told her is is with his friends and happy and pain free. I also explained that dogs at the rainbow bridge are non DA because she questioned that issue of them playing together of all things.
> 
> I know they will all sit there a wait for us. That is what they do, that is what they are. Even in death they evolve around us. Just waiting to see us and feel that joy of being with their beloved owners again.


I had to tell my 9 year old neice who gew up with Brutus that he was gone, she got this horrified look on her face, and then when I started crying she was the one who hugged me and comforted me. It was so sweet, and so heartbreaking because she grew up with him and loved him.

And I agree. Our dogs will be waiting for us in Heaven because without them it simply wouldn't be Heaven.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, we'll be thinking of you and your family.

Take care


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

They will see us again, I have to beleive that, I do beleive that, it was so hard for my 5 year old niece to understand, she has only been to one funeral and she just knew that closure meant flowers on the grave, so that is what we did, my hugs to you both, to myself, we need them, Holly I am here, you know that.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am so sorry Holly. I feel your pain. You did the right thing Stack did so much for you family it was the least you could do to end the suffering that he was going through. I loved that picture of Fish and Stack the first time I saw it. So sweet. You are in the thoughts Holly.

R.I.P Stack my boy. You were loved and you will never be forgotten.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so sorry you are experiencing this... no more pain will be a good thing. <hug>


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Holly I am so sorry. Do these masses look like big black moles? MJ gets them, and the vet told me they were nothing to wore about & very common in dogs.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry. I know you're hurting really bad right now, and I'm am sorry you all are going through this. He's safe and waiting.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> Holly I am so sorry. Do these masses look like big black moles? MJ gets them, and the vet told me they were nothing to wore about & very common in dogs.


I'm not Holly but I saw the masses and they didn't look anything like a mole. With everyone saying that Stack and other dogs that have gone on will be waiting for their owners in a way reminds me of the movie All Dogs Go To Heaven. I know that is where Stack is now. He wasn't my dog but I got attached to him and all of the other dogs that Holly has. My favorite is Bumble Bee but I love them all.


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

my prayers are with you!!!!! i teared up reading this I know how special these dogs can be !!!! but remember he is in a pain-free heaven and his memory will forever live


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Holly I am so sorry. Do these masses look like big black moles? MJ gets them, and the vet told me they were nothing to wore about & very common in dogs.


No like Noodlesgranny said they are not like moles. They are under the skin. They started BB size. I don't know if you guys have ever seen a dog that has BB's under the skin but they resemble that. When removed there where several of the small masses in each area. When they came back this time they where similar in size ( about 3-5 BB'S) however the one that appeared over a 2 day period was much larger. That is when they where found inside.

The choice was to remove part of the colon ( he then would have uncontrollable bowels ), plus the other 5 masses and wait to see where they came back next time and if they continued in on his insides or just off his legs or where ever...... or put him to sleep.

I was not about to take part of his colon, plus the other masses ( which each one is an individual cut to heal.) Just to have them come back in 6 months to a year and go through it all over or put him down then.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I would have done the same thing. I was just asking b/c I thought maybe I needed to get a second opinion on my girl's. She gets these big mole looking things. They're not moles, but just skin masses. Her vet said they're normal and not cancerous, but they still worry me a little bit.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I would have done the same thing. I was just asking b/c I thought maybe I needed to get a second opinion on my girl's. She gets these big mole looking things. They're not moles, but just skin masses. Her vet said they're normal and not cancerous, but they still worry me a little bit.


That what we where told. A biopsy had to be done each time for cancer. 
With the first ones we where told that they are common blah blah and that they didn't have to be removed either.

When they came back was the issue and not because of the masses themselves, but because of placement.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello.... so sorry to hear this... I don`t know you or Stack too well, but my heart goes out to you...It`s never an easy thing to deal with losing a family member.. I had to go outside for a walk before I posted this because My eyes filled with tears... Here`s a lil poem I found that I hope comforts you... I know when I lose Max one day we will be devastated just like you...

I stood by your bed last night

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew, in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

God Bless and be with you...

Sincerly, Me & Max


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Me&Max said:


> Hello.... so sorry to hear this... I don`t know you or Stack too well, but my heart goes out to you...It`s never an easy thing to deal with losing a family member.. I had to go outside for a walk before I posted this because My eyes filled with tears... Here`s a lil poem I found that I hope comforts you... I know when I lose Max one day we will be devastated just like you...
> 
> I stood by your bed last night
> 
> ...


That is an amazing poem. Thank You very much.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

................................................


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How are you holding up? I hope you are feeling OK. hang in there. You did the right thing...

HUGS


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly, my deepest condolences to you and your family on the loss of Stack. It’s never easy losing a family member. He was such a handsome guy. At least you can take solace in knowing your family gave stack a wonder seven years.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx Doug. 

@ Patch sorry I never came back to respond lol. I am doing ok. Better than I thought I would be. I think I flipped out enough for the first 2 days of knowing what I had to do.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

((HUGS)) Holly.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw. Max, that poem is beautiful, and even made me cry! 

Holly, I'm glad you're holding up well. How's Fish handling all this? I know it's difficult for them to understand at this age, but I also know that children understand more than we often give them credit for. I know you're a tough woman, but I worry about the babies, ya know!?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is doing better than I thought over this as well. She mainly got upset over the empty crate in her room so we moved Slim back in there and put Francis's crate on top of Slims.

I explained things for her the first time he got stomach issues over these because I thought he was going to die over it then. She saw what he went thru and she didn't want to see him in pain again either.


----------

